# NW Colorado public land



## against.the.grain (Nov 1, 2018)

Recently got home from our annual Elk trip. Due to schedule conflicts and other reasons there were only 3 of us in camp this year. One of the guys got a legal bull at 9 on opening morning. Most of the rest of the day was packing it out. I filled my bear tag on day 4. caped it for a rug, pack out and then mandatory check in at the Dow office. Half hearted attempt at filling my elk tag on the 5th morning( leaving for home the next morning.. Saw an elk before I even got to my spot ( just breaking day). “ Maybe it’s a cow since I only have bull tag”. Picked up my binoculars and saw Ivory tips. “ Well Crap!, here we go”. 409 yards and dead when he hit the ground. I bought my grandfathers 300 Weatherby a few months back. Meant a lot to me to take both with it. When we started skinning the bear, my cousin( older brother really) reached in his pack and handed me my other grandfathers skinning knife. Good memories, great trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 1, 2018)

Congrats on the successful hunt! Chuck


----------



## against.the.grain (Nov 1, 2018)

Always time to get a little wood too.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 1, 2018)

WOW!!! You made some serious memories all around man! Dream hunt without even knowing it! (Those are the best...)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Killer time Shane. Great memories past and present and filled both tags. Congrats Bud

Rodney


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2018)

I am jealous as all get out! Spent 10 years in a row on public land in Colorado with no luck but tons of fun and memories. Can I ask where did y'all hunt? PM me if you want. Just curious. My brother now lives near Kremmling


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 1, 2018)

Congrats Shane. That is a beautiful bull! But the real trophy is killing and skinning with something from both of your grandfathers!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2018)

Congrats- nice bull


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 2, 2018)

Way cool dude!! Grandpa would definitely be proud!!


----------



## against.the.grain (Nov 2, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> I am jealous as all get out! Spent 10 years in a row on public land in Colorado with no luck but tons of fun and memories. Can I ask where did y'all hunt? PM me if you want. Just curious. My brother now lives near Kremmling


Up the White River Valley out of Meeker. The other side of the Flat Tops from Kremmling

Reactions: Like 1


----------

